# VIZIO Debuts UHDTV and 2013 LED HDTVs from 22 to 80 Inches



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am interested in seeing what the reviews are for these tv's..


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

tripplej said:


> I am interested in seeing what the reviews are for these tv's..


Me too. I really want to upgrade my 46" Sharp to a 55" or 60" Panasonic plasma, but if Vizio can somehow manage to get a good 4K tv out at a decent price, I might be tempted by that instead. Vizio displays have been pretty good in recent years in my opinion, so I'm expecting them to keep that trend going.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree. If Vizio can provide an affordable big screen 4K, I will get it. .


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish the vizio screens were symmetrical (didn't have the little bump down/'tag' on the right hand side) - I realize they are trying to differentiate themselves and have a signature thing... but I don't like the look of that.


----------

